# Things to bring for the ED trip & Other Issues



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Nothing to delcare!


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

*Good Thought*



LDV330i said:


> Something people forget to do is to check their heath insurance coverage abroad. Some companies do no pay expenses abroad. My company provided health insurance reimburses me "reasonable" expenses that I may incur abroad. What is strange is that you are required to apply for a visa becuase of your citizenship you will be asked to provide proof of insurance.:dunno:


I can speak from experience on this one! About three days after picking up the X3 and while on our way to Amsterdam, the frau came down with pneumonia. Am I glad I checked the health insurance!

The treatment was excellent and her recovery was fast. Regardless of this "minor" problem, we are seriously considering another ED of a 325xi wagon.:thumbup:

Cheers


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

*Power adapter*

do not forget a 220 to 110 power plug adapter, available at best buy or radio shack, etc...this is very important if you bring a digital camera, laptop, or cell phone or psp etc. that may need charging. The power outlets in Europe are different and our US standard plugs will not work without and adapter. In case you forget some hotels have some available for guests to borrow(they will take a deposit).


----------



## pfactor (Jan 2, 2006)

just to state the obvious.. as far as the 220 - 110 adapter.. make sure that your charger will take the 220/230 volts..should say on it... 
some can without a problem.. remember it's a plug converter.. not a voltage converter...  . for that you need a heavy transformer.


----------



## smytheee (Jun 13, 2006)

what's up with people putting the "D" sticker on the rear of the car? is this a requirement?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

smytheee said:


> what's up with people putting the "D" sticker on the rear of the car? is this a requirement?


Legally, yes. If you leave Germany, the car is supposed to have the country of registration indicated; on EU license plates, that is now integrated into the license. I carry a magnetic D with me for Euro. Delivery. The Ausfuhrkennzeichenen look a little like Romanian plates with the red date field so I wouldn't want to have the border inspectors get confused.


----------



## smytheee (Jun 13, 2006)

Jspira said:


> Legally, yes. If you leave Germany, the car is supposed to have the country of registration indicated; on EU license plates, that is now integrated into the license. I carry a magnetic D with me for Euro. Delivery. The Ausfuhrkennzeichenen look a little like Romanian plates with the red date field so I wouldn't want to have the border inspectors get confused.


Thanks J, where does one get that magnetic D?


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

smytheee said:


> Thanks J, where does one get that magnetic D?


I asked Herr Hausmaninger (the ED rep that delivered my car) what he would recommend. He recommended just the sticker because he would be afraid of possible scratches with the magnetic one.

That "D" is especially important when crossing borders. When crossing a couple of borders, the officers stared at the car for a while, but were OK when they saw the "D" sticker I had on the rear windshied.

By the way, does anyone know if they remove all stickers when the car makes it back to the US? That would be a shame since that would mean I would loose my Austria autobahn vignette.

Thanks.

In case you are interested, here is the link to my ED photos.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=156529


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

pfactor said:


> just to state the obvious.. as far as the 220 - 110 adapter.. make sure that your charger will take the 220/230 volts..should say on it...
> some can without a problem.. remember it's a plug converter.. not a voltage converter...  . for that you need a heavy transformer.


I bought a compact transformer at Best Buy and it burned in the second day in Germany  . The rest of the time I either borrowed a huge  transformer from the hotels (if they had one) or just the tiny plug converter (round to flat, or whatever they call them :dunno: )...but I could only use it for my transformers (camera and laptop) that could take 220V.

I would at least bring one of those tiny round to flat converters, and maybe an extension cord so that you have more slots :thumbup: .

Lastly, Best Buy also has some 110v cigarette lighter adaptors. I though about buying that, but I decided agains it since I bought the conpact transformer...oh well.

Have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

bechego said:


> I asked Herr Hausmaninger (the ED rep that delivered my car) what he would recommend. He recommended just the sticker because he would be afraid of possible scratches with the magnetic one.
> 
> That "D" is especially important when crossing borders. When crossing a couple of borders, the officers stared at the car for a while, but were OK when they saw the "D" sticker I had on the rear windshied.


I got the D at a German Raststation before driving into Austria.



bechego said:


> By the way, does anyone know if they remove all stickers when the car makes it back to the US? That would be a shame since that would mean I would loose my Austria autobahn vignette.


The answer is ,,maybe``. I have alerted the manager of the New York VDC of the importance of the Vignettes as souvenirs and no one there was aware of the significance these might have. So they are hopefully getting the word out.


----------



## rkg (Feb 28, 2006)

In a previous thread on my ED, I got stopped by Austrian's finest for not having a country origin sticker. We drove together to a petro station, and I bought a magnetic sticker. They will not scratch if the surface of the sticker and car are clean ... same type of magnetic sticker as you put on your refrigerator.

I also saw all the cars at the Mercedes factory ED center with the magnetic sticker on them ... if they were going to scratch an S55 AMG, there would be no sticker. I also saw these stickers forsale at the Mercede's gift shop.


----------



## bobbyk (Jun 8, 2006)

*Places to stay in Munich*

Leaving for an ED pickup on 10/6/06. Plan to travel from Munich to Salzburg, Vienna, Northern Italy and back to Munich over 10 days. Someone had mentioned a good B&B in Munich which I cannot recall, any help? Other suggestions for places in Munich to stay.
Thanks,
BobbyK


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Flashlight

63 31 0 138 864 - 19 euros​


----------



## Blissful (Sep 14, 2006)

*Thanks for the info and Getting Anxious*

Thanks for all the great information. Picking ED in Nov 06. Any other pointers from anyone who has recently picked up???? I heard the BMW Museum was still under renovation.


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

A good friend of mine works for BMWNA and his teams preps the ED cars for redelivery in the US (West COAST only) . I just talked to him on the phone and here is what he recomended that I would do with the car / hence bring items with me.

-wax the car before drop off (ED cars are shipped with NO protection on their paint)
-put plastic covers over the seats (I think I will use garbage bags)
-put door gurads on the edge of the doors
-turn the floor mats over (I will also wrap them in plastic)

Since I will not be driving my car around europe (dropping off the same day as pick up) I will bring garbage bags, door guards, car wax & diapers & swiss army knife among with other things that are mentioned in here to the delivery center... This list is only car pick up / dropp off related as other have done a great job w/ other items to bring to Europe.


----------



## Blissful (Sep 14, 2006)

*TTG, Thanks for the info*

Dropping off in Paris after driving for about 1 week. Will be sure to take steps to prevent damage. Anyone else experience any damage????


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

TTG said:


> ...and here is what he recomended that I would do with the car / hence bring items with me:
> 
> -wax the car before drop off (ED cars are shipped with NO protection on their paint)
> -put plastic covers over the seats (I think I will use garbage bags)
> ...


I was going to make a snide remark that you really are being a bit OCD about this. I mean, what are you getting after all; the last Z8 out of the museum? That was until I read the last paragraph and I did, in fact, fall out of my seat laughing. I mean, come on people, you're not even driving the car over there. I could see if you did drive it for some distance, sure, maybe clean the thing up, take your mats, etc. But this is pretty nutty. The car will be delivered to you at the dealer in perfect condition, I would say your efforts are significant overkill. _I find it difficult to believe you're going to spend several hours waxing your car in Germany._


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

jl5555 said:


> I was going to make a snide remark that you really are being a bit OCD about this. I mean, what are you getting after all; the last Z8 out of the museum? That was until I read the last paragraph and I did, in fact, fall out of my seat laughing. I mean, come on people, you're not even driving the car over there. I could see if you did drive it for some distance, sure, maybe clean the thing up, take your mats, etc. But this is pretty nutty. The car will be delivered to you at the dealer in perfect condition, I would say your efforts are significant overkill. _I find it difficult to believe you're going to spend several hours waxing your car in Germany._


-Well, you ship your car anyway you want and don't need to make a smart ass comments in here....

This is directly coming from someone who is a manager at VDC in CA and these were his *recomendations* based on thousands of cars he has seen......... Overall, one needs to do nothing and hope the car will get to its final destination in one piece....


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

TTG said:


> -Well, you ship your car anyway you want and don't need to make a smart ass comments in here....
> 
> This is directly coming from someone who is a manager at VDC in CA and these were his *recomendations* based on thousands of cars he has seen......... Overall, one needs to do nothing and hope the car will get to its final destination in one piece....


Dude, nothing smart ass about it. I've done four (4, IV, XXXX) EDs now and I think I can say from practical experience that my comments on your planned activities are right on. I don't care if the Pope himself recommended that you do those things. You posted them here ostensibly to get some feedback. You've now received some from me. So suck it up like a man (woman?) and deal with it.

BTW, there is no *hope* involved in getting your car back in one piece, it's *guaranteed*. You are familiar with that aspect of the ED process aren't you? Your car will arrive at the dealer in _near_ new condition. No worries about door dings, etc. Dirty floor mats? Are you kidding? If they're dirty you tell the dealer to make the clean or make them new. End of story.

I'm beginning to wonder about BMW's hiring practices if your manager buddy is indicative of what pours forth as knowledge. What he told you to do makes nearly no sense whatsoever and even less so given the fact that you're dropping your car off the same day. Loco. I'm not trying to rain on your new car parade bud, but you need to be a bit more realistic and less OCD about the whole thing.


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

jl5555 said:


> Dude, nothing smart ass about it. I've done four (4, IV, XXXX) EDs now and I think I can say from practical experience that my comments on your planned activities are right on. I don't care if the Pope himself recommended that you do those things. You posted them here ostensibly to get some feedback. You've now received some from me. So suck it up like a man (woman?) and deal with it.
> 
> BTW, there is no *hope* involved in getting your car back in one piece, it's *guaranteed*. You are familiar with that aspect of the ED process aren't you? Your car will arrive at the dealer in _near_ new condition. No worries about door dings, etc. Dirty floor mats? Are you kidding? If they're dirty you tell the dealer to make the clean or make them new. End of story.
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder about BMW's hiring practices if your manager buddy is indicative of what pours forth as knowledge. What he told you to do makes nearly no sense whatsoever and even less so given the fact that you're dropping your car off the same day. Loco. I'm not trying to rain on your new car parade bud, but you need to be a bit more realistic and less OCD about the whole thing.


Like I said before... one can do whatever they wish to do with their car which includes not doing anything at all since you seem to know it all way too well after your "XXXX" ED's (So impressive BTW! "LOCO")


----------

